# the difference?



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i was reading my first issue of handguns magazine and an article mentioned how recoil will be more noticable with "hot" ammo than "light target" ammo.

what is the difference between these 2 kinds of ammo? examples?
i always assumed "hot" ammo meant live round, able to be fired etc.

thanks.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hot ammo= more powder or faster burning powder ,primarily a self defense or LE round
Target ammo= frequently slightly less powder (or slower burning) to aid in accuracy.


----------

